# Random Pipecleaner Betta



## rubinthebetta (Oct 9, 2012)

I had some pipecleaners, so...behold, the pipecleaner betta!


----------



## rubinthebetta (Oct 9, 2012)

Here's a better pic:


----------



## madmonahan (Aug 26, 2012)

That is so cool! I have always wondered what to make out of pipe cleaners, now I know! :-D


----------



## bryzy (Nov 3, 2012)

Haha! That's cute!


----------



## rubinthebetta (Oct 9, 2012)

Thanks! Because of my brother I have tons of pipecleaners just lying around. :lol:


----------



## madmonahan (Aug 26, 2012)

Well, now I have to go find mine.


----------



## madmonahan (Aug 26, 2012)

So I hope you don't mind that I post the one I made. It's not very good...


----------



## rubinthebetta (Oct 9, 2012)

It's awesome! And maybe I should make this the everybody share your pipecleaner bettas thread. :lol:


----------

